# Sueing, JJ Options



## BootyKing (Apr 7, 2005)

Belkin Is sueing his hawk partners 



> Atlanta Journal-Constitution - The bitter battle within the Atlanta Hawks ' ownership group escalated Thursday when one of the owners took his partners to court and got a restraining order against them.
> The order, sought by Steve Belkin in a Boston court, temporarily prohibits the majority of the Hawks' owners from removing him as the team's NBA governor — a position Belkin has used this week to block a trade his partners want to make with the Phoenix Suns for guard Joe Johnson.
> 
> Thursday's legal salvo is the latest setback for a troubled franchise that has struggled for years to win games, fans and credibility.
> ...


http://www.realgm.com/src_wiretap_archives/36904/20050804/belkin_sues_hawks_partners/

What do you guys think the options for JJ and the suns are now. 

I believe a few things could happen

1. Belkin looses case and the S&T goes ahead
2. Issues at Hawks remain JJ gets scared and takes the suns 75/6 deal or 60/6 deal 
3. S&T with another team which is very unlikely
4. Takes the 1-year tender with phoenix 
5. Hawks discard S&T, offer JJ contract suns dont match
6. Hawks discard S&T, offer JJ contract suns do match

Do you agree? And what would you like to happen?


----------



## Sedd (Sep 1, 2003)

This is beyond crazy. If I'm JJ and his team I am even more upset at the Hawks. You tell him he is the man and they make him an offer when everyone isn't on the same page? That just tells you how much of a joke that team is.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

J.J. told us not to mtatch for this? Good grief. If he was smart, he'd swallow his pride, and bring his *** back to Phoenix.


----------



## csh711 (Jul 27, 2005)

this is one of the craziest things i've seen. i'm still not getting my hopes up though.


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

This is to much fun. I hope JJ is regretting his decision right about now.


----------



## Quills (Jun 18, 2005)

Sign & Trade him to the Knicks for Jamal Crawford & Malik Rose A Scorer & a Defender/Leader ???? if the Hawks deal dont go threw & he still does'nt want to go back to phoenix . JC & Malik is much better then just a lousey Diaw


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

Better yet, since he seems to desire going to a lottery team, let's S&T with the Bobcats for Brevin Knight, Gerald Wallace and some picks.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Quills said:


> Sign & Trade him to the Knicks for Jamal Crawford & Malik Rose A Scorer & a Defender/Leader ???? if the Hawks deal dont go threw & he still does'nt want to go back to phoenix . JC & Malik is much better then just a lousey Diaw


ew, crawford doesn't play defense and looks for himself. Malik is alright and has a bloated contract doesn't he? Sure we could get something better elsewhere.

I'd rather keep JJ, but Hawks will end up with him.


----------



## Quills (Jun 18, 2005)

Rose is around 5 mil per yer for 3 years thats not bloated 


True Crawford looks for himself but my thinking is you guys wil need someone who can Score for himself & JC fits that bill & besides he can also bask up Nash & allow Barbosa flourish more at the 2 guard spot since thats the spot he seems more comfertable at at this point in his carear . Not to say he's does'nt have some PG Skills , just that he loves his Shot & thats is his stregth so far in the NBA . 


Get something better Elsewhere ? Where ? you where getting a unproven anything player in Diaw who for all we know wont even make it past a 2nd NBA contract & Conditinal picks . instead I'm offering you a better Deal with a Proven Winner that will give you much needed Post Depth especilly if Hinter leaves via FA & a Undisaplined Gunner true , but at least he's proven he can Score in the NBA & has the Abilty to create for himself & once he learns more his teammates . 


To me thats the best you're gonna get for JJ at a Max Contract Price , I mean what do you Expect Ron Artest & Jeff Foster for Joe Johnson ?


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

Here is the latest from ESPN:

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/columns/story?columnist=stein_marc&id=2125662


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Tiz said:


> This is to much fun. I hope JJ is regretting his decision right about now.


Haha I agree this is a lot of fun. Very confusing to me because I'm not familiar with all this stuff but very funny too. JJ come back to Phoenix.


----------

